# Am I Reading This Right??



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm taking the first part of my RRP certification online right now, and I just want to make sure I'm reading this right....



Homeowners can opt out of having you use the RRP guidelines as long as they meet these requirements?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That provision was removed in 2010. They did debate returning it, but never did.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our local inspector says we can still do this, we have to be thorough with the paper work. If the inspector satys yes that is who I will listen to.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Our local inspector says we can still do this, we have to be thorough with the paper work. If the inspector satys yes that is who I will listen to.


 
I would listen to Dean first:yes:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

DeanV said:


> That provision was removed in 2010. They did debate returning it, but never did.



Ya, I found that out when I just took the practice test for that chapter.

Question: Is a homeowner allowed to opt out of the RRP guidelines if they meet certain requirements?

My answer: Yes

Popup: Incorrect! That provision was removed.

No other info about it in that chapter lol....Great training.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Your inspector is wrong. As far as I can tell, the effort to reinstall the opt out last year did not even come up for a vote in the house or senate. Unless the Feds put the opt out back in, you cannot opt out.


If you state did not take over enforcement, I do not think it matters what a local inspector thinks, the EPA still is enforcing authority and it is your company that is on the line, not the local inspector. Even if your state took over enforcement, they can only be stricter or the same as the EPA guidelines so they cannot drop it either.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds like an inspector needs to take the test.:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Ya, I found that out when I just took the practice test for that chapter.
> 
> Question: Is a homeowner allowed to opt out of the RRP guidelines if they meet certain requirements?
> 
> ...


 
boy, you got that right


----------

